# School information



## antoniodepombo (Apr 8, 2002)

Hello: I´m a 27 years old Journalist. I have always been interested in cooking. Now that i´m already graduated as a Journalist i want to become a professional cook. I have a lot of questions such as where to study, which is the
best school. I want to choose the best one.
I have been looking for a school in London, "Le cordon bleu school" because i love the city, but i need someone who can give me an advise on the subjet.

I also want to know the profesional and economical possibilities of a cook in the EEUU and the UK.
My family sais there are few economical possibilities in this area
in the EEUU and the UK.

Thank You

__________________________________________________ _______________


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Antonio, go to the Culinary Students messages, they are a bit down further on the front page. You'll get plenty of feedback there.


----------

